
Show HN: Five Integral C-Words of Maximally Useful Product Specification (2019) - endiangroup
https://endian.io/theory/adject-clarity-five-integral-c-words-of-maximally-useful-product-specification-for-teams/
======
endiangroup
We're the team that put this paper together, happy to answer any questions!

------
boominel
Do these qualities apply just for human-readable specifications?

